# Microsoft to push automatic Windows 10 upgrades in 2016



## P4-630 (Oct 30, 2015)

"_Microsoft has announced that Windows 10 will be automatically rolled out next year to all users of its older operating systems who have selected to receive updates.

*Until now, users of Windows 7 and 8 have needed to register to upgrade to Windows 10. But that's about to change: soon the OS will be listed as an 'Optional Update' and -- from 2016 -- a 'recommended' update that will automatically install itself, if users have opted to receive updates in that way.*

You can opt out of automatic updates to avoid this, but Microsoftsays that "we strongly discourage this in today’s connected world because of the constant risk of internet threats". You can also change your Windows Update settings to install critical updates but not recommended ones. Although it's still going to be possible to avoid installation, Microsoft seems quite determined for everyone to be using Windows 10 in near future.


The roll-out of reserved updates was initially staggered but, according to Microsoft, now Windows "will automatically kick off the upgrade process once you have made a reservation".

As an intermediate stage, Microsoft says that it will "soon" publish Windows 10 as an optional update, not installed by default, but accessible to all users._" 

http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive...rade-to-be-rolled-out-automatically-next-year


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 30, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> _As an intermediate stage, Microsoft says that it will "soon" publish Windows 10 as an optional update, not installed by default, but accessible to all users._"


Erm   Does that include all the Freetards on pirated/bootleged / cracked copies of software

Boy oh boy   that Data Scumming must be profitable or the NSA Masters ...............rant


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2015)

Ugh, i just had an old guy bring in his three win 7 laptops to me because they were lagging so badly they were unusable, windows 10 was trying to auto-download in the background and his 2GB of ram systems could not handle it.

I see this as almost as bad as apples force iDevice updates "oops you're lagging, what a great time to get a new machine!"


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't want to upgrade to windows 10 on my main laptop so I always do the updates manually, hope there won't be any suprises next year.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 16, 2015)

Not sure if this works with all updates but i have the windows 10 firewall disabled by default as i use a much more trusting 3rd party one and MS updates tend to fail to automatically download .


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 16, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Not sure if this works with all updates but i have the windows 10 firewall disabled by default as i use a much more trusting 3rd party one and MS updates tend to fail to automatically download .



I've got BitDefender Internet Security on my W10 machine, and they still download, but it asks me when I want to install.  Since "F#*@ Off" isn't an option, I choose the "Next time I restart" option.  So far it has listened to me.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 16, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Since "F#*@ Off" isn't an option



that sir is pure GOLD


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 16, 2015)

Look, I made my choice and downloaded Windows 10 for gaming reasons.  I don't call myself a "refusenik" or what have you.  I think a lot of Windows 10's issues are being blown out of proportion...  But still, I will state time and again, it is THE CONSUMERS CHOICE and this is just outright SCUMMY microsoft and having me rethink my position, to be dead honest.  I'm looking at linux harder everyday (BSD is actually getting some significant glances too).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 16, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> it is THE CONSUMERS CHOICE and this is just outright SCUMMY microsoft and having me rethink my position, to be dead honest.



It is this bullying behavior that has me delaying my upgrade for mine and my fiancé's rigs.  Eventually W10 settled down for me on the one PC I have it on, and it's not bad.  But this forceful behavior by MS has me digging my heels in.  I'm like that.  The more I get nagged and pushed, the more I resist, just on principle.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 16, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> It is this bullying behavior that has me delaying my upgrade for mine and my fiancé's rigs.  Eventually W10 settled down for me on the one PC I have it on, and it's not bad.  But this forceful behavior by MS has me digging my heels in.  I'm like that.  The more I get nagged and pushed, the more I resist, just on principle.



I'm the exact same way and if it weren't for the sad state of OpenGL I'd already be on a *nix of some sort.


----------



## GLD (Dec 16, 2015)

Crap, I got the GWX 10 infesting my Win 7 rig again. I was a fool and got some recommended update(s). Now when I go to control panel/installed updates it only shows a fraction of the updates for removal, nothing for the OS it's self, ie: KB3035583. WTF!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 16, 2015)

Just bend over and take it. 

Windows 10 is more of the same from Windows 7 and Windows 8.  Most drivers available for those platforms will work in Windows 10.  It's clear that Microsoft is fully intent on discontinuing Windows 7 and 8 soon.  Unless you want a dinosaur that gets raped by the internet like XP is now, might as well get used to the idea of running Windows 10.

It sucks but it makes sense.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2015)

and with the major flaws in 10 easily fixable, its not a big deal anymore. clean install = no bugs

manual windows update via third party app
disable the 'spywares from the nasa aliens illuminati'


----------



## GLD (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't want to be the catcher in this ball game...Fricking MS!

I have 2 rigs I use. My game rig with Win 10. Yes it works good, I am "mostly" happy with it. Then I have my low watt AM1 daily driver dual boot rig with Win 7 Ultimate and XP Pro. The XP does not go online, no lan drivers installed. I do not wish to be butt raped into killing my Tech Net Win 7 ultimate into a oem install of Win 10 that will be tied to this board. That is what happened on my game rig. A Tech Net key got raped into a oem key tied to my AM3+ board. That is complete BS imo. Only an oem key should be turned into a oem Win 10 key.

Any tried and true STOP GWX 10 tools available?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 16, 2015)

GLD said:


> Crap, I got the GWX 10 infesting my Win 7 rig again. I was a fool and got some recommended update(s). Now when I go to control panel/installed updates it only shows a fraction of the updates for removal, nothing for the OS it's self, ie: KB3035583. WTF!



Just uninstall that KB through the control panel. It's there.

And next time, always look at the more information link on all updates, including important ones, to see what they do.  That one was very explicit at installing GWX when I caught it the other day.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 17, 2015)

i put 10 on my 5yr old toshiba tecra a11 laptop today. works very well and all hardware works fine. I5 520m/4gb ddr3/250gb hdd, intel wifi/ bluetooth.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 17, 2015)

tigger said:


> i put 10 on my 5yr old toshiba tecra a11 laptop today. works very well and all hardware works fine. I5 520m/4gb ddr3/250gb hdd, intel wifi/ bluetooth.



my intel 420 does, drop a SSD in it and watch it fly.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 17, 2015)

tigger said:


> i put 10 on my 5yr old toshiba tecra a11 laptop today. works very well and all hardware works fine. I5 520m/4gb ddr3/250gb hdd, intel wifi/ bluetooth.



I can best that.

I have it running on our "Garage-top" laptop, which is a 1.8Ghz Panasonic Toughbook CF-52 Core 2 duo with 4GBs of DDR2-666 ram.

Other than having to load a few unsigned drivers and that being a bit tricky, it's given me no complaints.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2015)

I support MS in 99% of the things they do. I'm a fan of their products. With that being said this is a lowdown thing to do. At my office they installed a third party app that blocks GWX specifically but, allows all other updates. I'll get the name if ya all want?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 17, 2015)

It's a pain,  but yes you can block it all.  Such a pain.


----------



## Frick (Dec 17, 2015)

For home users I don't care, and part of me likes it when people cry over this, but as the techguy in a small office that decided we won't go with Windows 10 ... This sucks. Time for a clean install on all machines methinks, and turning off recommended updates.

As for me personally, I don't think I have ever installed a recommended update in my life.


----------



## GLD (Dec 17, 2015)

Anyone read todays NextPowerUp article:   http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/25286/windows-10-upgrade-options-reduced-to-now-and-tonight/

This is what I saw on my PC that got me PO. The upgrade "Now" "Or Tonight" screen. I have my Win 10 rig, I do not want another. Thank you not Microsoft.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 17, 2015)

I'd bend over to data mining if the OS was free. But now, no. Either I block it all or avoid it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2015)

Here you go guys. Here is what we are using in the office. So far its been pretty good.

http://blog.ultimateoutsider.com/2015/08/using-gwx-stopper-to-permanently-remove.html


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 17, 2015)

I have all the telemetry stuff in my hardware and software firewalls and it also blocks the gwx and such as well

Will post the entries and such here soon


----------



## Fx (Dec 17, 2015)

It looks like Microsoft is gonna keep pushing us to accept their data collection and back doors. I will eventually turn to alternative OS solutions for all of my needs. With the advent of SteamOS, it looks like my gaming needs will be addressed in time which is my primary concern. My private workstations on my personal network shouldn't be readily accessible to MS (or anyone else) for whatever undisclosed intentions (whether harmless or malicious) without my explicit consent.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Here you go guys. Here is what we are using in the office. So far its been pretty good.
> 
> http://blog.ultimateoutsider.com/2015/08/using-gwx-stopper-to-permanently-remove.html



Thank you. I will definitely install this at my house and see if I can implement it at work (300 workstations). That popup is driving everyone crazy.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 17, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> I have all the telemetry stuff in my hardware and software firewalls and it also blocks the gwx and such as well
> 
> Will post the entries and such here soon



Seems to me just disabling win 10 firewall does the job with the auto updates , although you going allow them at some point for updates you want though .







http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/...0070643-or-0x800706d9-enable-windows-firewall


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 17, 2015)

Hweeg - here. Note: deleting this in 24 hours PM me for more details.



Spoiler





```
Removed since 24 hr limit has been reached PM me for the goods now do not want MS to catch along and defeat the method
```


----------



## razielkernel (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi guys,
Please try GWX Control Panel for that.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks MS im only going to get angry customers yelling at me now asking WHY? and I have to explain it all to them to calm them down, yay.....


----------



## AsRock (Dec 18, 2015)

WOW my firewall just blocked this thread and it's some thing to do with these 2 sites, renamed the last part ( normally .com ).
settings-win.data.microsoft.cxx
vortex-win.data.microsoft.cxx


----------



## Frick (Dec 18, 2015)

Melvis said:


> Thanks MS im only going to get angry customers yelling at me now asking WHY? and I have to explain it all to them to calm them down, yay.....



Depends if they are at work or at home. Most people I meet thinks Windows 10 is cool. Yes, I have heard those exakt words a bunch of times now. Office users though, they are probably not as happy... I know I'm not. If they're big enough they have IT guys, but the small shops that rely on specilized software to do the things they do (like where I work)? Then it thoroughly sucks.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 18, 2015)

@remixedcat
list goes to blocklist of firewall right? if yes, why local host too?


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2015)

that was from the person's I got it from's raw filter list on a custom firewall.

just take the 0.0.0.0s out and then import/export or copy n paste into the FW. 

Also is for HOSTS files as well.


----------



## kevvyb (Jun 1, 2016)

tigger said:


> i put 10 on my 5yr old toshiba tecra a11 laptop today. works very well and all hardware works fine. I5 520m/4gb ddr3/250gb hdd, intel wifi/ bluetooth.



Hi Just about to do same.  Did you use all Win7 drivers?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2016)

If the driver is not available for Windows 10, try 8.1, then 8, then 7, then Vista. XP and down will not work.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 1, 2016)

Ya know, I wonder, they made an almost stripped bare version of win 10 for the rhasberry Pi, or so I heard. So why cant you use that OS for PC's?Or maybe start with that version and re-build it up into a workable OS for full PC's.

If someone smart enough can strip out windows update completely and so you would only be able to get your updates via the catalog....  

Anyone remember the "Lite" version of XP and vista? did someone attempt that with 7, 8, or 10?


----------



## broken pixel (Jun 1, 2016)

http://www.nliteos.com/


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 1, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Ya know, I wonder, they made an almost stripped bare version of win 10 for the rhasberry Pi, or so I heard. So why cant you use that OS for PC's?Or maybe start with that version and re-build it up into a workable OS for full PC's.
> 
> If someone smart enough can strip out windows update completely and so you would only be able to get your updates via the catalog....
> 
> Anyone remember the "Lite" version of XP and vista? did someone attempt that with 7, 8, or 10?


IN Microsofts Eyes that would amount to Piracy.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Ya know, I wonder, they made an almost stripped bare version of win 10 for the rhasberry Pi, or so I heard. So why cant you use that OS for PC's?Or maybe start with that version and re-build it up into a workable OS for full PC's.


It's Windows 10 IoT (formerly Windows Embedded 8).  Raspberry Pi has an ARM processor in it which Microsoft killed for Windows non-Embedded.

So, no, not going to happen...at all.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2016)

think of the IoT version as a totally different OS, with an Win 10 theme on it. It's more like windows phone.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 2, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Anyone remember the "Lite" version of XP and vista? did someone attempt that with 7, 8, or 10?


There is a lite version of W7 64bit, yes.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2016)

i do need to get my hands on a lite version of 7 with all the updates pre-installed, this 12+ hours of scanning for updates is a major drag for older systems (got a few laptops where the wifi toggle breaks in W10)


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 2, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> IN Microsofts Eyes that would amount to Piracy.



Not really, they have been very lenient towards nlite and such in the past.  Now that nlite supports Windows 10 I wonder if that'll continue longterm though...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2016)

just downloaded NTlite which is the latest version, looks to be semi commercial with a pro version now.

eh, NTlite locks down everything i want to use to the pro version :/


----------



## Mats (Jun 2, 2016)

Mussels said:


> i do need to get my hands on a lite version of 7 with all the updates pre-installed, this 12+ hours of scanning for updates is a major drag for older systems (got a few laptops where the wifi toggle breaks in W10)


Maybe use Simplix?

http://forum.notebookreview.com/thr...isable-telemetry.780476/page-87#post-10260858
(using this link instead of the original which requires an account)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2016)

Mats said:


> Maybe use Simplix?
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/thr...isable-telemetry.780476/page-87#post-10260858
> (using this link instead of the original which requires an account)



that'll do it 

someone should make a forum thread about it.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 2, 2016)

I know they want to but I bet it doesn't happen. Too many issues with OEMs running crappy when the upgrades happen and then the warranty will have to fix it. The back lash will be huge


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2016)

Jetster said:


> I know they want to but I bet it doesn't happen. Too many issues with OEMs running crappy when the upgrades happen and then the warranty will have to fix it. The back lash will be huge



well its already happening and breaking systems...


----------



## Jetster (Jun 2, 2016)

Mussels said:


> well its already happening and breaking systems...



Yea I know. It will take time to resolve itself


----------



## broken pixel (Jun 2, 2016)

https://www.winreducer.net/winreducer-ex-100.html

Alternative to nlite. :*)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2016)

broken pixel said:


> https://www.winreducer.net/winreducer-ex-100.html
> 
> Alternative to nlite. :*)




ugh thank god, NTlite was so annoying with its pro version.


that program wont do anything for me. nothing but errors and whinging about buying the program... scratch that idea.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 3, 2016)

It's not over until Microsoft tells us it is...
http://wccftech.com/new-low-for-microsoft-windows-10-forced-upgrades-continue/

And my sons computer that I cancelled the update on, did it anyway, the next night.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 3, 2016)

My parents PC got "upgraded" to stupid Windows 10 without any permission or warning!!!!!!!!! What gives?!


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 3, 2016)

Only solution is doing updates manually on patch tuesday, works for me.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2016)

i've just advised anyone on w7/w8 to disable the windows update service til it blows over.

the CPU/HDD activity, ~2GB of lost ram and bandwidth with the ~3GB update is just a killer for people with low spec systems, or people with broadband caps.


----------



## qubit (Jun 3, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Not really, they have been very lenient towards nlite and such in the past.  *Now that nlite supports Windows 10* I wonder if that'll continue longterm though...


That's fantastic. I remember it was such a drag when the project shut down. The news articles at the time said it was because Microsoft didn't want him doing it, plus they offered him a job.

I see that the latest version of nLite is dated September 2014 so I'd use it with Windows 10 with caution.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2016)

qubit said:


> That's fantastic. I remember it was such a drag when the project shut down. The news articles at the time said it was because Microsoft didn't want him doing it, plus they offered him a job.
> 
> I see that the latest version of nLite is dated September 2014 so I'd use it with Windows 10 with caution.



NTlite is the new W10 supporting version, but you need to pay for it to do anything useful with it.


----------



## Drone (Jun 3, 2016)

Mussels said:


> i've just advised anyone on w7/w8 to disable the windows update service til it blows over.
> 
> the CPU/HDD activity, ~2GB of lost ram and bandwidth with the ~3GB update is just a killer for people with low spec systems, or people with broadband caps.



Yup for weak machines it's hell on Earth. All updates are packed, and unpacking + installing process is really CPU and HDD hungry. For example Intel Graphics or Realtek Audio driver packs on Microsoft Update Catalog are about 100 MB, after extracting and installation they get bigger than 500 MB lol.

edit: It's even worse for Windows 7 with that frigging .net framework 3.5 updates


----------



## qubit (Jun 3, 2016)

Mussels said:


> NTlite is the new W10 supporting version, but you need to pay for it to do anything useful with it.


I see there's also a cut down freebie version if someone wants to try it.

The most expensive version is listed as being "host-machine unbound", so I wonder if there's some sort of product activation locking it to one machine? I got stitched up like this with Hard Disc Sentinel as they didn't declare that the licence key would lock it like this. As good as it is, I wouldn't have bothered with it had I known. 

https://www.ntlite.com/shop


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2016)

the freebie version lets you make ISO's but not really modify them. almost every option is for the paid only.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 3, 2016)

Mussels said:


> the freebie version lets you make ISO's but not really modify them. almost every option is for the paid only.



Darn, that sucks...


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 8, 2016)

P4-630 said:


>



That is priceless!! Thanks for my morning laugh!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 8, 2016)

I liked this one....always wanted to purchase SkyRim because of the beautiful scenery(and I think it would run on my laptop), just never seem to have the extra cash when it's on sale.

Everyone have a GREAT day!

Liquid Cool


----------

